# Grand CA Villas resort map!



## SDKath (Sep 26, 2009)

We are the grand opening of the Villas at the Grand CA Hotel and enjoying every moment.  Unfortunately I don't have my camera cables so I can't post pictures yet but here is the resort map, which I snapped with my Blackberry and emailed myself.  

More pix to come once we get back home...

Katherine


----------



## bhrungo (Sep 27, 2009)

Thank you for taking the time to post this!  Glad to hear you are enjoying your vacation & can't wait to see all of the pics of the new Villas!


----------



## DVC Mike (Sep 27, 2009)

Just think... Two people use the same amount of points to book VGC. One gets a nice view of the pool, and the other gets a view of DCA and WOC.

I don't envy the poor folks at the front desk...


----------



## mecllap (Sep 27, 2009)

And I'll probably get a view of the parking lot when I visit in January!  (Unless I'm remembering the Google view wrong, that shows a parking area below where it looks like the villas are).  But if the balconies are as tiny as SSR's (which it looks like they are from photos that are posted now), then I won't be hanging out there much anyway.  It looks like the railing is once again right at eye level, blocking whatever view there is anyway (for me, when I sit down).


----------



## Troopers (Sep 27, 2009)

Thanks Kath.

Please do post more pics.


----------



## SDKath (Sep 28, 2009)

How about a couple of videos?  See this thread for 2 I made of our room yesterday...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=107065


----------



## SuzanneSLO (Sep 28, 2009)

mecllap said:


> And I'll probably get a view of the parking lot when I visit in January!  (Unless I'm remembering the Google view wrong, that shows a parking area below where it looks like the villas are).  But if the balconies are as tiny as SSR's (which it looks like they are from photos that are posted now), then I won't be hanging out there much anyway.  It looks like the railing is once again right at eye level, blocking whatever view there is anyway (for me, when I sit down).



I beleive that the parking lot views are all standard hotel rooms not DVC rooms.  There is a also a DCA viewing deck on the top florr for those who do not have DCA's views.  -- Suzanne


----------



## SDKath (Sep 28, 2009)

SuzanneSLO said:


> I beleive that the parking lot views are all standard hotel rooms not DVC rooms.  There is a also a DCA viewing deck on the top florr for those who do not have DCA's views.  -- Suzanne



That's right.  The DVC views are either the pools (and CA Adv in the distance) or the view I posted on the video.  No street or lot views, thank goodness.  By the way, the pool views are also very pretty.  I got to peek into one last night and lit up, it looks like you are in Hawaii with all the trees and color lights in the pools...

Katherine


----------

